# Apple gone crazy!! Removes numpad from default keyboard



## desiibond (Mar 6, 2009)

*img24.imageshack.us/img24/8754/335410912300dt2.jpg
*img24.imageshack.us/img24/335410912300dt2.jpg/1/w300.png

This is the ugliest keyboard that I have ever seen in my life!!!


----------



## max_demon (Mar 6, 2009)

^^ hey it is cool


----------



## utsav (Mar 6, 2009)

Mega lol


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 6, 2009)

desiibond said:


> This is the ugliest keyboard that I have ever seen in my life!!!


Probably because you have not SEEN that keyboard and mouse. I have bluetooth version of the same keyboard and mouse and these two pieces of hardware are slickest you can find.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 6, 2009)

^^ it costs f'ing 4k here and for that here's what I get:

And it maybe sleek but no, not at all worthy.

*www.microsoft.com/hardware/gaming/ProductDetails.aspx?pid=102&active_tab=systemRequirements

Switchable key pad
Flexible design, choose right side or left side configuration. Switch between standard key pad and macro pad in gaming mode. 

Two-color adjustable backlighting dial
Keyboard keys are red, and key pad and Macro keys are amber in Game mode. Lighting dial adjusts the brightness of the keyboard and key pad. 

Macro keys
Up to 30 programmable keys that can allow up to 90 programmable options with an assigned gaming profile. 

Mode switching
Manually toggle the keyboard from standard mode to either of two gaming modes. LEDs show the selected mode. 

Cruise Control
Use Cruise Control to continue an action without having to hold down the key or keys assigned to the action. You can use Cruise Control with up to four keys at a time.* (* Cruise Control does not work with programmable macro keys.) 

In-game macro record button
Record any sequence of keystrokes—even standard chat messages. Macros are stored on your hard drive and can be easily shared. 

Automatic profile switching
When a game or application profile is assigned using the software, the keyboard detects the game or application you are running and applies your custom profile to the application. 

WASD gaming keys
Have front-face lighting for enhanced visibility. 

Media keys
Play/Pause, Previous Track, Next Track, and Mute.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 6, 2009)

crap, but hey... ppl will love it because its unique (stupid)


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 6, 2009)

desiibond said:
			
		

> This is the ugliest keyboard that I have ever seen in my life!!!



Agree.


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 6, 2009)

Never mind, I forgot about price factor which is everything for some... BTW, it's slick and unique. just for your reference:

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/31949_oo7ip/keyboard2.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/31950_5kxf9/keyboard3.jpg
And just because a product is expensive does not mean it's crap, stupid or sucks. Get rid of that idea unless you are 16..


----------



## desiibond (Mar 6, 2009)

amitava82 said:


> Never mind, I forgot about price factor which is everything for some... BTW, it's slick and unique. just for your reference:
> 
> *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/31949_oo7ip/keyboard2.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/31950_5kxf9/keyboard3.jpg
> And just because a product is expensive does not mean it's crap, stupid or sucks. Get rid of that idea unless you are 16..



Just because a product is 1mm thin doesn't mean that it's super product. Get rid of that idea unless you are 16 (months).


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 6, 2009)

Stop judging a product without even seeing it (forget about using) unless you are an idiot.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 6, 2009)

^^^Have a question. Are you 16???

A keyboard with no numpad, no m/m keys, no macros, costs a bomb and if someone says to judge it only after using it, well, what can I say.


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 6, 2009)

That's all you can come up with..? Dude stop ranting if you cant afford it. 
Else why would you post it on Tech news section? it's not even a news.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 6, 2009)

and yeah, forget about using coz my TVSE mechanical keyboard is a 1000 times better than this crap and ugly one.



amitava82 said:


> That's all you can come up with..? Dude stop ranting if you cant afford it.
> Else why would you post it on Tech news section? it's not even a news.



Damn forgot that you are a fanboy. Okay. Okay. YOu wish. This is revolutionary, state-of-the-art, functionally unmatched keyboard that any company has ever produced.

Happy now?

PS: I haven't seen or used a Frontech and Tech-Com keyboards. They should be truly stunning products


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 6, 2009)

desiibond said:


> *img24.imageshack.us/img24/8754/335410912300dt2.jpg
> *img24.imageshack.us/img24/335410912300dt2.jpg/1/w300.png
> 
> This is the ugliest keyboard that I have ever seen in my life!!!


Use it once and I am quite sure that you will take back your words about this being ugly. As for the numpad, I don't miss it since I've almost never used it on desktop keyboards too. I find using the standard num keys quite snappy. But for those who are used to the numpad, this keyboard is definitely not for them. It sure will be perceived as a bad design in that case.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 6, 2009)

@ Desibond

The Microsoft Sidewinder keyboard is a gaming keyboard centered to the requirment of the gamers out there. Its not that good when it comes to long typing sessions.

Your TVS Mechanical keyboard is more suited for typing purpose.

My Zebronics flat keyboard is good for day to day use with some typing. 

Conclusion : Everyone has there own choice of keyboard.


----------



## Faun (Mar 6, 2009)

good combo


----------



## spironox (Mar 6, 2009)

i have a apple laptop but to be true i never used the num pad keys i use the basic form of the keyboard .. what so ever apple costs so much that i am fed up with its pricing but hey *Rolls-Royce*'  dont come cheap huh ?


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Mar 6, 2009)

lolz ,,,what gud is a 4k keyboard that doesn't have ctrl alt del ??? how will anyone running windoze ever use this ..


----------



## red_devil (Mar 6, 2009)

looks nice enough..i've never wanted that huge number pad thing on the keyboard...always felt it unnecessarily increased the size of my keyboard [width wise]

Besides, number pad is more suitable for data entry stuff [like writing phone nos into excel sheet...(saw a lady do that when i'd given my bike for servicing )]


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 6, 2009)

Man it luks like a dinosaur age keyboard with a gold age price.


----------



## harry10 (Mar 6, 2009)

mehra.rakesh said:


> lolz ,,,what gud is a 4k keyboard that doesn't have ctrl alt del ??? how will anyone running windoze ever use this ..


 
Apple dont use windows


----------



## freshseasons (Mar 6, 2009)

Spreadsheets,  Spreadsheets,  Spreadsheets,  Spreadsheets
    If you are into excel sheets with number crunching needs avoid this keyboard like plague.
  However if you are amongst the elite few with their own secretary and the mundane needs of life are taken care of and all that day demands from you,is just use the mouse and enter that username for bank access  or whatever fancies his highness ,this diva is for you. 
  While the elites basks in the glory of higher refinements and aesthetics of life,please allow us mortals to ponder over the functionality of absence of NumPad.


----------



## IronManForever (Mar 6, 2009)

Tech news, eh?

1. Stop crying! There still is a Build-to Order option available. 

2. If _not_, we should see a number of third party numpad add-ons.

3. If you are _not_ buying a Mac, why should you be concerned? 

4. If you _are_ buying a mac, something like this will hardly deter you.

5. Keyboards can be subjective. I found the MacBook keyboard a bit too shallow for my tastes, and I was so frustrated. I still dont feel super-comfortable with it, but I noticed that I typed out stuff notably faster with this one, and for longer too!

6. Apple must have relied on usage statistics for all this stuff. I myself hardly use them. 

7. Apple doesnt go wrong with its design, remember. The design and usability is what sells.

8. If you think something isnt right, read point 6.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 7, 2009)

mehra.rakesh said:


> lolz ,,,what gud is a 4k keyboard that doesn't have ctrl alt del ??? how will anyone running windoze ever use this ..


This is the best post of the thread


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 7, 2009)

1. Apple has both with (regular) and without numeric keypad version of the same keyboard.

2. Both costs same. It's up to you to decide which one to opt for.

3. It goes great with Mac Mini.

4. With iMac you have an option to opt for with num keypad or the small one without any extra cost.

5. And yes, this keyboard is targeted for mac. Mostly for aesthetic value and quality. Won't go with your home made desktop PC or gaming.


----------



## iMav (Mar 7, 2009)

Apple products are like girls' clothing. Shorter the clothes costlier the price & featureless the product, costlier it is.

The keyboard is good from far & far from good. I've been wanting to use this stupid line for a long time.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 7, 2009)

> If you are buying a mac, something like this will hardly deter you.



lol with me whoever got this


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 7, 2009)

iMav said:


> Apple products are like girls' clothing. Shorter the clothes costlier the price & featureless the product, costlier it is.
> 
> The keyboard is good from far & far from good. I've been wanting to use this stupid line for a long time.



ROTFL - Remarkable comparison with girl's clothing there.

BTW in the keyboards - TVS Gold FTW!


----------



## desiibond (Mar 7, 2009)

^^true. Totally true. Before TVS k/b, these apple and banana keyboards are nothing.


----------



## krazzy (Mar 7, 2009)

infra_red_dude said:


> Use it once and I am quite sure that you will take back your words about this being ugly. As for the numpad, I don't miss it since I've almost never used it on desktop keyboards too. I find using the standard num keys quite snappy. But for those who are used to the numpad, this keyboard is definitely not for them. It sure will be perceived as a bad design in that case.



Absolutely agree with you here. As one wise man (me) once said (right now), "Use it before you abuse it".

And the number pad is useless anyway. Why do people need to have a separate set of number keys is beyond me. I have been using a laptop for three years now and I never missed the seperate number keys. And even now when I work on my office desktop PC with a full keyboard I never use the number keys.

And if you are so freaking nuts about the number pad then Apple is providing an option to buy the full keyboard as well. Unlike what they do usually, this time they are not trying to force just one option down your throat with the take it or leave it attitude.

As for the kayboards themselves I have used the iMac keyboard and it is very comfortable to type on and doesn't look like a surf board, unlike most keyboards out there. I don't really see what is to complain here. Or are we really running out of topics to discuss?


----------



## Faun (Mar 7, 2009)

iMav said:


> Apple products are like girls' clothing. Shorter the clothes costlier the price & featureless the product, costlier it is.
> 
> The keyboard is good from far & far from good. I've been wanting to use this stupid line for a long time.


lol...


----------



## phreak0ut (Mar 7, 2009)

Without the numpad, I'm crippled!! Most of my numbering entries go from there. I don't use a Mac, so I don't care about this stupid keyboard(stupid because of the price).


----------



## hullap (Mar 8, 2009)

mehra.rakesh said:


> lolz ,,,what gud is a 4k keyboard that doesn't have ctrl alt del ???




you made my day 
its by apple dude, incase you didnt understand that



iMav said:


> Apple products are like girls' clothing. Shorter the clothes costlier the price & featureless the product, costlier it is.
> 
> The keyboard is good from far & far from good. I've been wanting to use this stupid line for a long time.



hahahahaha. nice one


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Mar 8, 2009)

hullap said:


> you made my day
> its by apple dude, incase you didnt understand that



Its a joke dude !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Am i really that bad that u've not understood it ?? 


and what happened to the accelerometer mouse from apple !!!! it was something that i was waiting for even if it was something from those ELiTiST iDiOTS...


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 8, 2009)

Apple is for upper class users. Maybe they want to sell you a numpad separately, so that you part with a little more of you wealth


----------



## x3060 (Mar 8, 2009)

for $500 extra you will get a nice smooth crisp little num pad


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 8, 2009)

To all Apple bashers: You don't understand...Apple is GOD...


----------



## IronManForever (Mar 8, 2009)

Lets not flame over this guys..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 8, 2009)

C'mon people it's just a keyboard! You're getting the same Apple keyboard with numpad at same price. So,why this quarrel? If you like it then buy it if you don't the get the fu(k out!


----------



## the.kaushik (Mar 8, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^ it costs f'ing 4k here and for that here's what I get:
> 
> And it maybe sleek but no, not at all worthy.
> 
> ...



Dude its apple and that's all.. Apple means style


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 8, 2009)

Are they planning to sell numpad differently?


----------

